# why am i pushing irons strait left??



## Richie13 (Sep 20, 2011)

my grip is strong, im aiming right at the flag, body parallel with the ball, 

im striking the ball cleanly, but the shot is way way left, no hook just strait left of target

why is this?


----------



## DaveM (Sep 20, 2011)

Swing path, to much out to in, at impact? Grip maybe too strong although this, would most likley cause a hook or draw.


----------



## hovis (Sep 20, 2011)

if the ball starts left and goes straight then your swing path is out to in with a square club face at impact.  do you also hit a few slice's too?  thats the same swing path but with the club face open to the swing path.

youtube out to in swing path, there's loads on there.  you basicly need to get the club coming in from the inside. (easyer said than done)


----------



## Richie13 (Sep 20, 2011)

really only slice when i try and kill the ball with the hybrid, fast swing within myself on the hybrid i get a nice workable fade, 

i guess pulling my right elbow in tighter, and making sure i have the grip of the club pointing at target parallel to the ground on my down swing will bring my swing path truer?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Sep 20, 2011)

Tip worth trying: initiate the downswing with your hip turn, which will naturally pull down your arms (like pulling a toilet chain!) to trigger your shoulder and arm movement. Its harder to throw the club at (and across) the ball from there.


----------



## hovis (Sep 20, 2011)

really only slice when i try and kill the ball with the hybrid, fast swing within myself on the hybrid i get a nice workable fade, 

i guess pulling my right elbow in tighter, and making sure i have the grip of the club pointing at target parallel to the ground on my down swing will bring my swing path truer?
		
Click to expand...

i am one to talk because i really have problems bringing the club inn from the inside.  i cracked it about a month ago by ensuring my back stays pointing at the target for a bit longer durring my downswing.  i was hitting fat shots for a while but it worked a treat.  also...get a pro to have a look becase one thing i've noticed is most people hit a bad shot before they have started their swing.  what i mean is, set up is everything.  one small problem with stance, grip, alignment, posture and so on can and will produce all sorts of weird and wonderfull shots


----------



## Junior (Sep 20, 2011)

shoulders aiming way left of target ?   Make sure your feet , knees, hips and shoulders are all aligned.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 20, 2011)

What is all this "ball goes left your swing must be out to in" stuff ??????

It's perfectlt viable for your swing to be in to in ,  with your club face square to your hips, but your hips slightly turned to the left.

Not enough information to be able to tell. 


It's only "out to in" because your hips are pointing left at impact and youve returned your hands to neutral position (hence it doesnt slice or hook).


perhaps be less aggressive with your initial start of downswing by not turning your hips so much .  See what that does  - see if you can push some straight and then gradually get the feel for woking somewhere in the middle range


----------



## RGDave (Sep 20, 2011)

my grip is strong, im aiming right at the flag, body parallel with the ball, 

im striking the ball cleanly, but the shot is way way left, no hook just strait left of target

why is this?
		
Click to expand...

It's a straight pull, unless you're left handed.

I hit them a lot.

Club path and club face in perfect harmony, only x degrees left of target.

Try hitting 100 balls trying to start the ball right of target. OR a 3-ball drill. OR a spongebob drill. OR an "in the slot drill". You could even weaken your grip and hit a few fades/slices instead.....


----------



## CMAC (Sep 20, 2011)

Put the driver head cover before and just outside the correct swing path, then take shots, that drill will help you bring it on the correct path, you'll see results immediately.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Sep 21, 2011)

Given that sev112 and I have given you entirely contradictory advice about hips, I think that highlights the value of getting a pro to have a look!

(I'm sure Sev knows more than me though)


----------



## sev112 (Sep 21, 2011)

Given that sev112 and I have given you entirely contradictory advice about hips, I think that highlights the value of getting a pro to have a look!

(I'm sure Sev knows more than me though) 

Click to expand...


No no no  - we are suprisingly (although not obviously) in agreement ! 

If you can turn your hips and leave your shoulders behind, thereby allowing your right elbow to drop down to your right side, then you will attack from the inside which is what you are saying.
What commonly happens is that one turns one's hips and brings one's shoulders with teh hips - that's when the (hip) turn isnt quite right  - it just becomes a question of whether the wrists catch up (straight pull) or dont (slice)



But he's absolutely right about seening a Pro (unless it's one of those from the other thread about Pros who dont keep up to date and only teach one swing 

very good (but most odd) piece of advice i ever got when dealing with a big slice and the occasional straight left pull (i used to be there too) was to swing while thinking that you were made out of jelly !!!! loosens you up, frees up your upper body from yoru lower body, allows your right arm to mobilise and really fire through impact from the inside, with straighter shots and the added benefit of lots more distance

Good luck - go and see that Pro


----------

